# Character device (ioctl)



## kumaraparameshwaran (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello All,

I have written a driver program for character device and I use ioctl(2) from user space to communicate with the device. I am able to open the device and execute the command for the respective ioctl(2) but the address the I am sending from the user space is different and the ioctl(2) returns me a BAD ADDRESS....

Thank you.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi.

If you don't get an answer to your question here, please consider also joining and posting this question to the freebsd-hackers mailing list. This is where most of the FreeBSD developers discuss and answer questions of this nature.


----------



## j4ck (Aug 27, 2015)

kumaraparameshwaran said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have written a driver program for character device and I use ioctl(2) from user space to communicate with the device. I am able to open the device and execute the command for the respective ioctl(2) but the address the I am sending from the user space is different and the ioctl(2) returns me a BAD ADDRESS....
> 
> Thank you.



Hi,

Post your code, please.


----------

